# FreeBSD vs Orbis



## mattharp (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi all,

Has anyone dug into the changes made by Sony to create the proprietary Orbis fork?  Does anyone know of any information out there on this?  Clearly there must be support for things like SAMU and such, but just wondering how much of the base Free BSD remained in Orbis...

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2020)

mattharp said:


> Has anyone dug into the changes made by Sony to create the proprietary Orbis fork?


Anyone actively working on it probably had to sign an NDA. 



mattharp said:


> Clearly there must be support for things like SAMU and such, but just wondering how much of the base Free BSD remained in Orbis...


It's not open source, so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2020)

mattharp said:


> support for things like SAMU



What is SAMU?


----------



## mattharp (Feb 3, 2020)

Secure Asset Management Unit - basically holds the keys to the castle


----------



## cynwulf (Feb 5, 2020)

It was forked from FreeBSD 9.0.  I'm not sure what, if anything, was contributed back to the project, but it's proprietary and it's likely that the permissive licenced FreeBSD kernel was used to protect that proprietary IP.


----------

